# F20 - Activate rear view camera while driving?



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

My car: BMW 120d (F20) built in May 2013
SW: E-Sys 3.22.5 with PsZData 49.4

----------

Is there a way, to activate the rear view camera while driving forward?

My car has the automatic parking assistant installed, as well as the RV camera and PDC.
I already tested the following settings within REM / 3203 PdcParkMasterVar, 14:

V_SCHWELLE_1: wert_02/Werte=24 --> UNKNOWN/Werte=FF
(PDC deactivation; speed threshold)

V_SCHWELLE_2: wert_02/Werte=0F --> wert_03/Werte=00
(Rearview Camera; speed threshold; possible values are 1=00, 2=0F, 3=00)

D_SCHWELLE_1: wert_02/Werte=32 --> UNKNOWN/Werte=FF
(PDC deactivation; distance threshold)

D_SCHWELLE_2: wert_02/Werte=0A --> wert_03/Werte=00
(Rearview Camera picture; distance threshold (only active when rolling backward); possible values are 1=01, 2=0A, 3=00)

The modified settings don't seem to do anything in my car. As soon as it is driving above a certain speed (very low), the RV camera and PDC switches off, the Screen goes back to e.g. Navigation map and the relevant key for activating PDC/parking assistant doesn't do anything.

I would like to be able to activate the RV camera while driving at higher speeds. Is it possible?

Thanks a lot for helping!
:bow:


----------



## R1nZX (Jun 7, 2013)

I have an F06, not an F20, but I just did this today and it worked beautifully. I set all the distance and speed werte values to FF, however. Have you tried that? None of the threads I've seen mentioned anything about preset values, they just recommended changing the werte value itself.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

R1nZX said:


> I have an F06, not an F20, but I just did this today and it worked beautifully. I set all the distance and speed werte values to FF, however. Have you tried that? None of the threads I've seen mentioned anything about preset values, they just recommended changing the werte value itself.


That is because when coding anything, you change only either the DropDown Value, or the Werte Value directly, but never both simultaneously.


----------



## R1nZX (Jun 7, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> That is because when coding anything, you change only either the DropDown Value, or the Werte Value directly, but never both simultaneously.


Right, understood. My point was that the OP said he was setting the V values to something in the drop down, as opposed to changing the werte values. I believe that may be the problem.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

I tried both ways.

At first, I modified the second values to "FF" and left the first value as it was.
But after coding, the first value automatically changed to the word "UNKNOWN" leaving "FF" in the second value.
The result was that there was no visible result; everything worked as before and I wasn't able to activate the RV camera while driving.

Then, in a second try, I inserted the above mentioned values. But unfortunately also with no success.

Is it possible that it depends on the car's installed components? Mine has
- PDC
- RV camera
- automated parking assistant
All of them being activated by the same button and at the same time. And all of them automatically switch off as soon as I start driving more than a few km/h.


----------



## R1nZX (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure if it's equipment related or a difference on the F20. When I saw you hadn't set two of the values to FF I thought that was the problem, but apparently not.


----------



## deb10042 (Apr 4, 2013)

Now, I was successfull...well, almost 
I did the following:

- set all above mentioned values to "FF" again
- did the same in both sections/ECUs, REM and PMS, at the same time!

As a result, I was now able, to activate PDC and Reverse camera while driving. But, in my opinion, there are several disadvantages:
- when really driving backward, I had to disable the rear view camera manually each time
- when activated while driving forward, it automatically switched off after about 20 seconds, anyway
- it's funny, but it's not really an advantage, to have the camera activated while driving fast

So, I reverted all settings back to their original status.... but anyway: it worked


----------

